# Football CYCLE



## Thetruthwashere (Jan 1, 2016)

Posted in another forum got great advice
Hey, folks hope all is well. I am a football player in school who is turning 24 November first. It's presumably confounding to you folks, however I had a Prep year after secondary school and a year of Junior School. In Secondary School, I wasn't all around selected, so I went to a Private academy in Utah. After that, I went to Junior School in PA. I then got a full ride to a Division 1-A program. I was tired of my mother paying for school so I looked for a football scholarship. 

Preceding school, I was informed that I would be playing my essential position when I came to school. When I arrived, I was moved to another position I never played and was bulling through men. When I began succeeding, they moved me to another position. In this position, I was getting tormented by beasts who are 305 pounds with a six pack. I am hereditarily gifted and talented. My brother took a cycle at 16 and won a state title. I was dependably advised to sit tight for 21. I have attempted each supplement out there. My school Redshirted me this season(I have 4 years of eligibility after this year). 

I was thinking about taking my first steroid cycle soon. The NCAA drug tests year round but not during the summer because the summer isnt mandatory. Any tips on what I ought to take and how. I'm sick of getting beaten by men who have straightforwardly expressed they have taken cycles of Dianabol however won't help me out of apprehension of losing. I really need some help someone please help. Im thinking about winny and dbol back to back or ordering prop. How to use need advice

I am 280

I bench press 315

I squat 585

I dead lift 490 

I clean 235(yeah I have to get that up)


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome, look around, do some reading, you are in a great place to find the answers to all your questions


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2016)

so your about to graduate from HS.??..those are lifts of a 16-17yr old not a D1 280lb player...you at best only have 1 year of eligibilty left under the NCAA 5 year rule..and maybe just maybe somewhere in some far away remote village there wasnt a "all around selected" going on(what is that exactly)...oh and your red shirted from a JUCCO to a D1 school for what?..either non academic qualifier or you havent played or practiced since you thought you were still in HS....what D1 school uses a full roster scholarship on a player eligible for 1 year??..Cam Newton maybe??..not you at 280 benching 315..

Go back to your HS and hit the gym....stop posting BS...


----------

